# Upgrading N Dual band 7260 to AC dual band 7260 in Dell Inspiron 7000 series



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi. I want to upgrade my Dell laptop's Intel Dual band wireless n 7260 wifi card to the Wireless-AC dual band 7260. I was going to buy it off ebay Intel Network 7260 HMWG Wifi Wireless AC 7260 H T Dual Band 2x2 AC Bluetooth | eBay


but I didn't know if it was compatible with my laptop. (Ie does Dell whitelist the network cards in the BIOS like bloody HP does?)

The laptop is this one Dell Inspiron 17.3" Laptop - Black (Intel Core i7-4500U / 1TB HDD / 16GB RAM / Windows 8) : Laptops - Best Buy Canada


Thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Integrated Wi-Fi usually means its on the mainboard and not as a add in card.

Might want to talk to Dell technical or presales support about if a upgrade is possible.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes but if i ask dell they will probably tell me i need to buy the same card I can get off ebay for $30 from them for $100 !! And really its soldered on? I thought the whole mess with bios whitelisting in the network cards was because the network cards are able to be changed out... Otherwise whats the point if they arent changeable?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are thinking pcs not laptops and tablets. Open one up sometime and you will see.

The point of talking to Dell was to confirm or deny the ability to change the card.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See pages 43 to 36 here ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...op/inspiron-17r-5721_Owner's Manual_en-us.pdf


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

joeten said:


> See pages 43 to 36 here ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...op/inspiron-17r-5721_Owner's Manual_en-us.pdf


 
Thanks that works. Although the manual depicted is for a laptop with a removable battery, which mine does not have. Its literally brand new about a month old.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you go to the dell site and put in your details it should let you get the manual for your model,I did not check but you can often get a parts list to.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep on that. Gotta switch off and get the product tag and whatnot from the bottom


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, not contacting dell. They want me to pay for live chat and/or calling in. Haha yeah no. Going to find the manual on the dell site and see what that says


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I cant see an issue, it is an add in card using the M2 specification connector.
Downloading the newest driver should have it install.
Details from Intel on the original Wireless card: Intel® Dual Band Wireless-N 7260 with Bluetooth*: Product Brief


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> I cant see an issue, it is an add in card using the M2 specification connector.
> Downloading the newest driver should have it install.
> Details from Intel on the original Wireless card: Intel® Dual Band Wireless-N 7260 with Bluetooth*: Product Brief


Thanks :grin:


----------

